# Animated GIFs!!!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not only do they bug me when I'm trying to read, they eat up bandwidth. Being on limited access any waste of bandwidth for these stupid GIFs is not something I want to tolerate.

I downloaded AdBlockPlus some time back and downloaded a thingy that blocks autoplaying videos, both worked like a charm. Except they don't work on automated GIFs.

This morning I opened a web page loaded with auto playing GIFs. That was it, I'm done trying to ignore them or having to go through and manually block each one. So, the search was on.

Evidently Chrome is supposed to have an extension in place to stop them but is not very reliable. It was true, it wasn't. So, I went nuts and added several blockers. The issue popped up immediately, I ended up blocking all GIFs. Even those that do not autoplay.

I played around for a few minutes and found the extension blocking all GIFs. Now I need to go find a web page loaded with auto playing GIFs to see if I found the solution.


----------



## MichaelZ (Feb 27, 2015)

I think a lot of these may be Flash ads - and those do eat up your RAM and slow your computer. The animated GIFs are usually not that bad. 

I don't see this type of thing here but for sure some sites are just loaded with them and will often stop my computer for a minute or two - I really hate this!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I haven't seen any ads in years. The aggravating GIFs are the work around they found that the stop auto playing videos didn't work on. 

AdBlockPlus might be advanced enough that it even stops flash ads since I haven't seen any at all.


----------

